# Strength of juices!?



## Ruwaid (4/1/18)

Hi All
So im quite new to vaping and whilst I'm weaning off the stinkies...im busy purchasing new vape gear so I can kick the habit for good.

For now I have the Twisp Cue, SMOK Pen (i think that's what's it called) and soon will be purchasing the Eleaf Icare 2. I use the SMOK just for clouds and flavour but honestly it doesnt satisfy my cravings for cigarettes at all. Well I do only have 3MG juice for the SMOK so that could be why, however, the twisp cue really gives me that throat hit which i think i also crave alot besides the nic. And the twisp cue pod is 2ml in size with 2.4% nic. So the twisp serves its purpose (providing that thorat hit and a tight draw) but cos of lack of flavours (only 3 cue pod flavours available) i'm slowly getting bored of it

Thats where I'm hoping the Eleaf Icare 2 would save me cos I can get various flvaours and fill to my will. When I receive my Eleaf Icare 2 however, I would like to know which strength nic would best simulate a cig. That tight draw from the device itself but that throat hit comes from which strength? 6mg, 12mg or higher??

Kindly note, I smoke Syvestsant Extra mild which has 0.8 mg nic each so im not chasing a very high nic in a bottle just something thats very close to that hit.

Hopefully I would use the same flavour in the SMOK and future devices to come and besides clouds, I would also get a hit from those devices.

THank you guys!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (4/1/18)

Ruwaid said:


> Hi All
> So im quite new to vaping and whilst I'm weaning off the stinkies...im busy purchasing new vape gear so I can kick the habit for good.
> 
> For now I have the Twisp Cue, SMOK Pen (i think that's what's it called) and soon will be purchasing the Eleaf Icare 2. I use the SMOK just for clouds and flavour but honestly it doesnt satisfy my cravings for cigarettes at all. Well I do only have 3MG juice for the SMOK so that could be why, however, the twisp cue really gives me that throat hit which i think i also crave alot besides the nic. And the twisp cue pod is 2ml in size with 2.4% nic. So the twisp serves its purpose (providing that thorat hit and a tight draw) but cos of lack of flavours (only 3 cue pod flavours available) i'm slowly getting bored of it
> ...



Hi @Ruwaid Nicotine absorption when vaping is different from smoking, I also started vaping with 3mg but it's not high enough for me. From now on I'm going to buy 6mg only. Have a look at this interesting article:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/nicotine-absorption-when-vaping.t6382/


----------



## Ruwaid (5/1/18)

Thanks bud


----------

